# VW industrial engines



## northernopposition

I am looking for information on a VW industrial engine that came from a snow trac.  I do not know what model it came from, but my main question is what size is it?  I know it is a 1500 or 1600cc, but short of taking it apart it is hard to figure out what it is.  I found an article on a british 4x4 web page that made it sound like they never used the 1500 engines.  Is there anyone who knows anything about this?  I can get he serial number on the case if needed.  THanks, ian


----------



## Junkman

Contact a VW industrial engine supplier and give them the serial number, and they will tell you all the details of the engine.


----------



## northernopposition

thanks.  I have one inquary in with a supplier.  hopefully they will know.  Do you know of any good suppliers?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

NORTHOPPOSITION,
I have two in my garage.  Most of us Snow Trac / Master owners have them in our snow tracs.  Go to the Snowcat section on tth main page.  Its towrds the very bottom.  Ask your question there.

Mike


----------



## Melensdad

We need Lyndon to get on line to answer this one!

Until he gets back here are some threads to consider:
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=2405

And this one:
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=6825&highlight=engine


----------



## Lyndon

There are several VW industrials as follows: The 1192 CC is the "40 HP" or "1200". This engine has a prefix something like 106 instead of a letter preceding the serial number. The 40 Horse Industrial only produced about 35 actual horsepower. It had a predisessor that I don't know much about except that is was a 36 HP, had a cast in place generator pedistal and the Camshaft rode directly in the case with no bearing inserts. This made it a poor candidate for rebuilding. It only came in 1958,59 and some 1960 machines at which time they up graded to the 40 HP. The 40 HP has real Cam bearings but still wasn't a very good choice for rebuilding. 

VW Car/Bus/Transporter/Karman Ghia engines all have an entirely different serial number series and can all be identified by John Muir's "Idiot Book". They usually have a letter designator preceeding the serial number. "F" was the 1300, only produced in 1966, H is a 1500, AE & D Motors are 1600's. Briefly, probably for one year, ST4's came with 1500 CC 50 HP Motors. 

All the Snow Trac's after this (around 1967) came with the "1600", 126 Motor. This is a very good engine. It had very high compression, 10 to 1, and was 1584 CC. These engines produced about 53 HP. 126 Motors have 126 preceeding the serial number on the Block(Below generator pedistal) and on the Fan Housing. But Beware, the Fan housing could well  have come from another engine. You have to go by the number on the Block. 126 engines also had 126 on the intake manifold and it was larger diameter than what came on the same year bug engine providing less restriction and better flow, consequently More Horse Power. 

Most all of the VW industrials had a unique spring loaded distributor rotor that prevented the engine from being over-reved. It was designed to ground out over a certain RPM. Some special order Snow Trac's came with Porsche Industrials. These are distinctively different. Pictures and identification can be found elsewhere on this forum. 2 Carbs, Rectangular exhaust ports, Slanted or angled generator mount, 5 Main Bearings, External Oil Filter and the serial number is preceeded by a Star and the letter 'P'. They were also 1600 CC's and produced 65 to 75 HP.


----------



## northernopposition

Lyndon,
 Thanks for all that information.  I am actually hoping to put this into a VW bus and it is only the long block.  You mentioned the intake manifold being different and I am wondering if I need to have a "126" manifold to run this thing.  Are there any other standard VW parts that will not fit on this engine?  It has excellent compression and by the sounds of your discription it would be nice to use in my bus.  thanks for your time.  Ian


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Ian I am not an expert like Lyndon but I have found everthing VW seems to fit on the engines.  Dual port heads, carbs ect ect.  They have a heavier flywheel I believe but that works great on the snow tracs.  Anyway I am sure Lyndon will know the rest of the story on these engines.


----------



## northernopposition

Lyndon,

I got the serial number of of the case and it is a 1600, not a 1500--Thanks for answering that question.  I was talking to the seller (he's a VW nut, not a snow trac guy) about the manifold issue and he said the carb was different than the standard vw carbs, but he assumed that the heads were not different from other VW engines.  He is going to check on it for me by sticking a VW 1600 manifold on it.  We both guessed that only the carb attacment was different.  Is the whole manifold different in any other way?  Larger diameter on the whole thing?  thanks for your time, ian


----------

